
The Haiku Operating System - chrisperkins
https://github.com/haiku/haiku
======
smallstepforman
I’ve been a BeOS fan since R4.5, and a couple of years ago started working on
a Haiku native video/media editor (a couple of hours development per month,
since its hard to find much free time).

Its generally a very pleasant desktop experience, still love the xray folder
navigation system and clear file system hierarchy. The inter window IPC
mechanism is a ‘accidental’ actor model API, in C++98 pre std standard.

A screenshot from 6 months ago: [https://discuss.haiku-
os.org/uploads/default/original/2X/a/a...](https://discuss.haiku-
os.org/uploads/default/original/2X/a/a233580bfdec8596792aefdc01f64d2dae40f595.jpeg)

